# The Fallen of 2020



## tomahawk6 (31 Dec 2020)

Fortunately the KIA list is small compared to other years and a fair number were the result of accidents.  RIP

Afghanistan: Remembering the fallen of 2020 - Middle East - Stripes


----------



## Weinie (31 Dec 2020)

tomahawk6 said:


> Fortunately the KIA list is small compared to other years and a fair number were the result of accidents.  RIP
> 
> Afghanistan: Remembering the fallen of 2020 - Middle East - Stripes


RIP. My condolences to their friends and families


----------

